# Holly At 4 Weeks



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Here is my 4 week old baby girl. She is just yummy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at her, love the photo of her on the boxers head.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is lovely.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She is just gorgeous! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww what a cuddly baby


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Awwwwww so sweet


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the second pic most! So unbelievably cute!!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I think this one is lovely too, actually I have some to realise she is very photogenic. I am visiting her for the first time on the 28th, can't wait to meet her in person

i worry in case she doesn't like me though


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Apricot cockapoos always look so lovely in photos! Oh, it must be sooooooo exciting for you!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She will love you! Cockapoos seem to love people - Izzy was in love with us by the time we got her home xx


----------

